# Retained Products of Conception following Medical Management?



## boodley

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if any of you have had a miscarriage like mine, and if you have any experiences to share/words of wisdom. 

I found out at 7 weeks 4 days that things weren't developing properly, all confirmed since with several scans. I waited for things to happen naturally, but there was no sign of anything - no spotting or cramping. 

At 11 weeks, I took misoprostol to move things along. I took this first course orally - the biggest effect was severe diarrhoea - uugh - and a small amount of bleeding that day. 

Over the next 10 days, spotting continued, but nothing much. At my review scan, it was confirmed that things looked pretty much the same. So at 13 weeks we were given a second course of misoprostol which I took vaginally this time. 

Things moved along a little more this time, and I bled more heavily with some clots, before things stopped again. Since then, I've had phases of things happening - I'll randomly feel something moving about, and when I go to the toilet will pass some tissue, before things stop again for a couple of days. It's gone in fits and starts like this for two weeks now. I have passed the sac, that was confirmed Monday, and an amount of tissue, but there's tissue remaining. The doctor thought it looked like it would come out soon after the scan, but it's been three days now and nothing more has happened. They've told me they can't give me more meds. 

Have any of you been in this situation and have you waited long for the final piece to happen? Also, have any of you had a miscarriage like this - I've read a good few stories where people have had an intense period of bleeding and cramping that seemed to pass everything, but not many where it happened little by little over days...............

I've waited it out so long now, I really don't want to have to have a d&c, so wondering if I have any other options. 

thanks!


----------



## Topanga053

I had a somewhat similar experience. I took my first dose of Misoprostel vaginally. I bled heavily and thought everything was done. Later that week, I started spotting and cramping. To be safe, I called my OB and she rushed me in for an ultrasound. The ultrasound showed that I had passed the sac, but my uterine lining was really thick, so my OB thought there was some remaining tissue. She said there was a possibility that I would just pass it over time, but I opted to take a second dose of Misoprostel vaginally. I ended up hemorraging and rushing to the ER, where I had an emergency D&C done. The ER doctor was hestitant to do the D&C because my bleeding stopped after a few hours, but I pushed her to do it just in case. It turned out that there was still some placenta left that hadn't come out after the second dose. I'm really not sure if it would have come out on its own in time, but I tend to doubt it if two doses of meds and a week in between didn't get it out.

Sorry my experience wasn't more encouraging. Hopefully some ladies here had experiences where they waited and the remaining tissue came out naturally.


----------



## tootyfruity

I wrote a post but it dissapeared >[
I had 2 scan 2weeks apart and nothing changed so was confirmed that the pregnancy wasn't viable. They did surgery as expected ectopic because my hcg was really high. They found no ectopic pregnancy! 
I have been bleeding for over 3 weeks, I should of been 10 weeks pregnant last Sunday. My last hcg on Mon was 7,000. I just want to stop bleeding and go back to normal but don't know how long it will take for hcg to good to 0 :(


----------



## CJJM54

Sorry for your loss. Same thing happened to me when I took misoprostol for my blighted ovum in May. The 1st dose did nothing. The 2nd I expelled the sac but had "thickened lining" that my Dr said should correct itself but 3 weeks later I saw him again and had my levels checked which confirmed that I had some more than "thickening" left behind and I had an in office procedure where he removed it (which was kinda painful) and now 6 weeks later I'm just getting AF and my levels are only down to 24. Needless to say it's been a rollercoaster ride. I hope everything gets figured out for you without having to have a d&c but if you need one I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## MrsGax

Hi there... so sorry that you are dealing with this. I was pregnant with twins, one developing with HB and one that was just some tissue and a yolk sac, sadly, they both ended in MC. I had to do Misoprostol and I bled for 4 weeks straight after the MC. I took the pills, bled heavily and passed one twin. Then a few days later, passed the 2nd twin. And just continued bleeding for 4 weeks straight. Ultrasound revealed a "thickened" endometrium aka there is still some retained stuff but they just want to wait until it handled itself. And it did... about 7 weeks post MC... right before my first period, I had a huge glob of nastiness come out. And I knew that was why I bled for so long. I just finished my 2nd period post MC, and I still spot for a little longer than usual... but so far so good. I know it is annoying, but just hang in there. I hated it... I just wanted my body back. I would cry for so long. My dr said it was okay as long as I did not have any signs of infection such as high fever, pain, smelly discharge, etc. Good luck girl.


----------



## boodley

Hi everyone, thanks for your posts and for letting me know your experiences. Sorry for delay in getting back to you but I was away for a few days with my DH. We went back to hospital today and the scan showed that I still have retained tissue, so I'm scheduled for an ERPC tomorrow. It wasn't what I wanted, but after 10 weeks of dealing with this miscarriage, I'm looking forward to closure. Feels like a pity to have gone through so much and still have ended up here, considering I could have made that decision weeks ago, I did what I thought was best at the time. 

Ah well, hopefully we'll all have better luck next time! 

Bx


----------

